# Black-eyed argentes



## Torin (May 18, 2016)

Does anyone have any photos of what they look like as adults? I know the gene responsible is relatively new to the UK fancy, and that at least a couple of the breeders who have it aren't really online.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

I'm not sure what you mean by black eyed argente since argente itself is classed as pink eyed agouti


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

It was concluded that the line of apparently black eyed argente that you are referring to are actually ruby eyed,the ruby colouring so deep and dark that it appears to be black.


----------



## Torin (May 18, 2016)

Lilly said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by black eyed argente since argente itself is classed as pink eyed agouti


That was my first reaction!



SarahC said:


> It was concluded that the line of apparently black eyed argente that you are referring to are actually ruby eyed,the ruby colouring so deep and dark that it appears to be black.


Thanks Sarah, that's great to know. Can you see a ruby tinge under bright light like you can do with dark ruby eyed rats? I've had three which are suspected to be this variety pop up in a litter that was meant to be all argente and agouti. Going to see if I can get them looked at when older


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I didn't examine them that closely myself so can't say but I will enquire on Saturday.I expect it is the case though.


----------



## tsunamis (May 25, 2012)

I gave that as a suggestion on the Facebook topic when the subject was put up. I got a right telling off for even suggesting such a thing given the source of the animals. But hey I can't help for being interested in genetics and that would be one of the more logical genetic markups for that variant :roll:


----------



## yorke (Mar 17, 2017)

I have a female that fits your description. She came from a feeder bin and was most likely an ex breeder. She definitely has black eyes, not ruby. 
Argente is common where i live but i have never seen a mouse like this. 
We dont have rr in our rat lines, and i havent seen any in our mouse lines either. Genetics and varieties very limited.

I mated her to a chocolate male and she produced two pups. 
So far both look like they are a "yellow" / agente colour. Eyes openening soon to confirm if they have black or ruby eyes. 
Will breed one back to dad and the other to an unrelated male to test generics further. Dont want to breed mom again and so far could not find any similar rat in local lines.

First thought she compared best to USA gold but was told not lightly as Ay is rare. Most likely ee. 
Will hopefully be able to figure out if they are Ay, ee or if its a completely different mutation. 
Im testing to see if its dominant / recessive and testing to see if i can produce red or not. Have never seen red in our local lines either and chocolate very common so if Ay or ee we should have seen red by now?

Will post photos later from pc.


----------



## yorke (Mar 17, 2017)

So apparently our mice comes from laboratory strains. Therefore we have varieties not seen in normal pet / fancy lines....and basically none of the varieties I see on the overseas club websites.

The person who did research on these mice said the yellow mice are the lysosomal trafficking regulation gene. I still don't understand it but anyway testing gene to find out how it works.
We apparently also had droopy ear (similar to dumbo rats) and ashen (similar to slate rats) which are all known as laboratory mutations but does not occur in the worldwide mouse fancy. 
She hasn't seen the droopy ear since the 1990's but the blue i currently have may be ashen and not d-dilute. My previous ones were d-dilute but I have searched for more than 6 months and could not find one so far....


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

By Ashen do you mean Leaden? That gives the appearance of blue but is not d-dilute but a completely different locus and does not have the affect on yellow that blue seems to.

Very interested in those lab strains though. Thank you for posting


----------



## yorke (Mar 17, 2017)

There are three: 
"The dilute (d), leaden (ln), and ashen (ash) mutations provide a unique model system for studying vesicle transport in mammals. All three mutations produce a lightened coat color because of defects in pigment granule transport..."

Link to article: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/10859366


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

How very interesting, although I am not so keen on the sound of reduced platelets so longer bleeding times that they mention for ashen.


----------

